# mire como me ha dejado sumercé [ su merced ]



## guache

No entiendo el sentido de esta frase en la película colombiana? Qué quiere decir sumercé? quién lo usa en Colombia? es igual que usted? es una forma de respeto o cariñosa??


----------



## DMichel

Su mercé, significa Usted. Y creo que es en un sentido antiguo, o que lo usaban las personas de condición humilde dirigiéndose a alguien de posición superior. Una forma de respeto, efectivamente.
Saludos


----------



## guache

Gracias, pero el problema es que lo vi en una pelicula, Bluff, colombiana de 2007, y era como el amante trataba a su mujer...
asi que me despistó un poco...


----------



## DMichel

Probablemente, ¡el amante se siente inferior a la mujer! (Raro en estos tiempos ¿no?) Bueno podría ser un diálogo entre personas humildes, o bien, quizás usado (el término, su mercé) en tono sarcástico.
Saludos.


----------



## guache

En relaidad era el comisario policia que hablaba con la mujer a la que había asesinado... la mujer era su amante una chica joven, la mató sin querer por celos.
No creo que en este caso se sintiera superior, yo lo vi como una formula afectiva, por eso me resulto raro.
Si alguien más pudiera ayudarme con relación al uso de sumercé en Colombia, en cine o televisión se lo agradecería mucho.
Guache


----------



## DMichel

Su mercé es una forma de humildad de quien lo dice.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Tal vez el diccionario de Jergas te ayude un poco, aqui la dirección: www.jergasdehablahispana.org
podrás buscar por pais o por palabra, colóca merced o sumercé...

Saludos
Rosa


----------



## aguachirli

Hola, 

creo que se escribe "su merce*d*" y sí que es una expresión antigua, pero en el contexto que has descrito me imagino que se utiliza de forma un poco, no sé cómo explicarlo, quizás de forma pilla, golfa?


----------



## UVA-Q

aguachirli said:


> Hola,
> 
> creo que se escribe "su merce*d*" y sí que es una expresión antigua, ....


 
Sí, es su merced = Usted
Antes también se utilizaba en plural (sus mercedes)

Saludos


----------



## ludovic111

En Colombia es _*sumercé *_hoy en día. Lo usa MUCHO la gente de Bogotá y áreas aledañas como forma de respeto, equivalente a _usted_. 
No es ni humilde ni pretencioso, ni tampoco condescendiente. Las señoras más encopetadas de la alta sociedad santafereña lo usan cada dos por tres, así como también los niños de la calle.


----------



## gatogab

Antiguamente, el Huaso (campesino) de dirigìa al Patròn (latifundista) con *"sumercé". *Mientras el yerno de tal propietario se dirigia a él con *"su merced".*
No sé si aùn se usa. 
gatogab


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Creo que ludovic ya nos sacó de dudas, dándonos el significado que tiene hoy la frase en Colombia. Muy interesante, por cierto.


----------



## Jellby

El actual "usted" procede de "vuestra merced", por eso se puede abreviar como "Vd.".


----------



## bleuboia

Como yo lo he oido, era dirigido a la madre, padre, o mayores. lo he oido a una hija de una madre una vez. no tiene nada de inferioridad que yo sepa y no se como se usa en el plural viendo que solo lo he escuchado dirigiendose a una persona a la vez. tal vez, sumerces? susmercedes? esta gente suelen tratar de usted a otra gente, aunque tutean tambien. depende con quien hablan. no se si lo ven como una palabra o como dos todavia. si no me entendeis, lo siento. no puedo escribir muy bien.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

"El actual "usted" procede de "vuestra merced", por eso se puede abreviar como "Vd.". 
Jellby, me has dejado boquiabierto... ¿de dónde sacas eso?
Usted proviene de _vusted_, según tengo entendido (igualito al _vous_ francés). De ahí Vd. Nada que ver con vuestra merced.
Por otro lado, debo diferir de la mayoría de los colegas: su merced no equivale de ninguna manera a usted, digo, de origen. Como bien dice el DRAE: _Tratamiento o título de cortesía que se usaba con aquellos que no tenían título o grado por donde se les debieran otros tratamientos superiores. _
Ojo, al usarse el significado original, era de un _inferior _a un _superior_ sin lugar a dudas, es decir, mucho más que el simple _usted_, así como el _Don. _(De _dominus_, señor, dueño...)
Hoy, probablemente se haya diluido la escala social, pero de todos modos es un tratamiento de muchísimo respeto a un mayor o persona importante... digo.
Por otro lado, absolutamente en desuso en México.


----------



## Ynez

Aquí no es normal, pero existe como coletilla de broma en ocasiones.

Situación: Hija se come tres helados.

Madre:_ ¿Se ha quedado satisfecha vuesa merced?_

Queriendo decir: ¡Tres helados nada más y nada menos que te has comido!

La pronunciación sería "mercé".


También se podría usar en plural, con el mismo sentido.


----------



## bleuboia

en algunas lenguas "latinas" tienen el plural de tu (el singular en castellano, rumano,italiano,frances,catalan, portugues otros dialectos del antiguo latin), como voi en italiano, vos en portugues y vous en frances. Vos en espanol se usaba como el tu plural pero despues fue marcado como una significacion de respecto entonces se uso "vos-otros"="vos los otros" para diferenciar entre una persona y mas(en canada se puede usar "vous-autres"). en portugues de dice "voce" que es el equivilante de "usted" que vino de "vossa merce"="vuestra merced". de una manera u otra se junto a "vusted" como en catalan "voste"(que se utiliza hoy en el idioma catalan), y supuestamente en algunas regiones en latino america(muy muy pocas). PIENSO, no estoy seguro, pero como se utilizaba para adresar a una person cambio al singular "su" invez de "vuesta" y se quedo asi. su merced suena como sumerce y eso es porque se escribe asi tambien. Entonces, Vd. que existe hasta hoy deja una pista de que tal vez es verdad que se decia "Vuesta merceD".


----------



## gatogab

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> Usted proviene de _vusted_, según tengo entendido (igualito al _vous_ francés). De ahí Vd.


 
*Vuestra merced. *Post #6

gg


----------



## Ynez

bleuboia said:


> Entonces, Vd. que existe hasta hoy deja una pista de que tal vez es verdad que se decia "Vuesta merceD".



Aquí también decimos "usté".


----------



## Calambur

En Colombia lo he visto escrito como "su merced" y "sumercé", pero me pareció que, en general, pronuncian /sumersé/. Es una forma de trato de cortesía habitual también hacia los turistas/viajeros.


----------



## Jellby

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> "El actual "usted" procede de "vuestra merced", por eso se puede abreviar como "Vd.".
> Jellby, me has dejado boquiabierto... ¿de dónde sacas eso?
> Usted proviene de _vusted_, según tengo entendido (igualito al _vous_ francés). De ahí Vd. Nada que ver con vuestra merced.



No hay más que seguir el DRAE otro paso:

*vusted.*
(De _vuestra merced_).
1. com. vulg. p. us. usted.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Vaya sorpresa... agradezco a todos haberme abierto los ojos y retiro, avergonzadísimo, mis comentarios que ponían en duda lo afirmado por vuestras mercedes.

Saludos.


----------



## algalindoo

Sumercé en Colombia es MUY USADO, pero es considerado coloquial.
Si alguién lo usa muchísimo se lo considerara alguién sin educación o puede ser que venga de cierta región del país o que sea campesino. 

Sin embargo, en registros más formales puede aparecer, se usa como forma más impersonal, para alejarse del interlocultor por alguna razón (desprecio, respeto, falta de confianza, etc). 

"Sus mercedes" también existe en colombia pero es MUY campesino y ninguna persona con educación lo usa actualmente. La verdad ni siquiera sé si existe, sólo lo he oido en los chistes que hacen burlándose de la gente de la región de Boyacá.

En Colombia tenemos muchas formas de tratamiento, también existe el "vos" en algunas regiones e incluso se usa la tercera persona para referirse a tú ex: "¿la profesora sí calificó los exámenes? (hablándole directamente a ella, debería ser "ud" o "tú").

Sin embargo las únicas formas consideradas correctas, qeu se enseñan en los colegios y que aparecen de manera escrita son "tú", "usted" y "ustedes", aunque su utilización varíe de región a región.

Lo del policia en la película puede ser porque era de algún pueblo en Colombia, o porque era una manera de tratar con desprecio a la mujer a la que le estaba hablando.

Añado además que "sumercé" se conjuga como "ud" y es más o menos un sinónimo, pero es mejor no usarlo o se corre riesgo de ser juzgado como alguién sin educación...



Andrea


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> "El actual "usted" procede de "vuestra merced", por eso se puede abreviar como "Vd.".
> Jellby, me has dejado boquiabierto... ¿de dónde sacas eso?
> Usted proviene de _vusted_, según tengo entendido (igualito al _vous_ francés). De ahí Vd. Nada que ver con vuestra merced.
> Por otro lado, debo diferir de la mayoría de los colegas: su merced no equivale de ninguna manera a usted, digo, de origen. Como bien dice el DRAE: _Tratamiento o título de cortesía que se usaba con aquellos que no tenían título o grado por donde se les debieran otros tratamientos superiores. _
> Ojo, al usarse el significado original, era de un _inferior _a un _superior_ sin lugar a dudas, es decir, mucho más que el simple _usted_, así como el _Don. _(De _dominus_, señor, dueño...)
> Hoy, probablemente se haya diluido la escala social, pero de todos modos es un tratamiento de muchísimo respeto a un mayor o persona importante... digo.
> Por otro lado, absolutamente en desuso en México.


 
Sin ánimo de polémica, Jellby tiene razón. Del DPD:

*usted*. *1. *Pronombre personal tónico. Su plural es _ustedes. _De sus distintas abreviaturas (_Ud., Vd., U. _y _V._), la más frecuente hoy, y también la más recomendable, es _Ud.,_ cuyo plural es _Uds_. (→</SPAN> apéndice 2). Todas ellas deben escribirse con mayúscula inicial (→</SPAN> abreviatura, 6b).
*2. *Como el resto de los pronombres tónicos (→</SPAN> pronombres personales tónicos), desempeña funciones de sujeto: _Tiene usted razón;_ atributo: _Yo no soy usted;_ y término de preposición: _Voy con ustedes_. Aunque su referente es siempre una segunda persona, pues designa al interlocutor a quien se habla, *gramaticalmente es un pronombre de tercera, pues procede, etimológicamente, de la contracción del grupo nominal vuestra merced;* por ello, si funciona como sujeto, el verbo debe ir en tercera persona: _«Usted, doctor, duerma un poco»_ (MtzSalguero _Combate _[Bol. 2002]); _«Señores, están ustedes ante Calígula II»_ (Bryce _Huerto_ [Perú 2002]); así pues, es incorrecto hacer concordar _usted(es)_ con un verbo en segunda persona: _«Ustedes, cómicos, habéis trabajado hoy»_ (FnGómez _Viaje_ [Esp. 1985]); debió decirse _han trabajado hoy._

_Saludos_


----------



## Bashti

Usted viene de "vuesa merced" o "vuestra merced" de ahí "vosted" y de ahí que la abreviatura sea Vd. aunque ahora -al menos en España- se utilice más Ud. 

Creo que ya hubo un hilo que trató de este asunto.


----------



## lexipaco

Valga la traducción:

_Sumercé_ en un pronombre personal nominativo que se usa en la región de la Cordillera Oriental colombiana (o sea Cundinamarca, Boyacá y Santander del Sur) en vez de _Ud._ (usted), y por lo tanto siempre va acompañado de verbos en tercera persona singular. _Sumercé,_ en mi experiencia como hablante nativo oriundo de precisamente esa región, puede usarse como fórmula de respeto al dirigirse a los mayores como a los padres o a los abuelos, y también para expresar cariño hacia los pequeños u otros seres queridos. Lo usan todos, sin distinción social alguna. Lo he oído en el diminutivo _(sumercesita)_, pero nunca en plural. Ejemplos:

  (Una madre dirigiéndose a su hijito):  _¿Sumercé quiere que le sirva el desayuno?_
  (Un adulto dirigiéndose a su padre): _Mamá, Carolina vino y le trajo ésto a sumercé._
  (Dos señoras conversando): _¡Ay, sumercesita linda! ¿Por qué no me lo dijo antes?_


----------



## muchas

se usa en el norte de cundinamarca y en boyacá. es muy campesino. y sí, demuestra respeto.

cuando quién lo usa no es campesino puede sonar rídiculo.

los citadinos usan la expresión en chiste.


----------



## Troesma

En realidad, al decírselo el asesino a la muerta, la  eleva, le da a ella un nivel superior, como que era ella la mandamás en la pareja, de esa manera la culpa de su propia muerte.


----------



## brasileña-

guache said:


> En relaidad era el comisario policia que hablaba con la mujer a la que había asesinado... la mujer era su amante una chica joven, la mató sin querer por celos.
> No creo que en este caso se sintiera superior, yo lo vi como una formula afectiva, por eso me resulto raro.
> Si alguien más pudiera ayudarme con relación al uso de sumercé en Colombia, en cine o televisión se lo agradecería mucho.
> Guache


 
Hola a todos
¿Sería imposible que en la película la personaje quiciera decir: mire como me ha dejado a su merced? La personaje estaba tan apasionado que su vida giraba en torno de su amada... 
¿qué piensan? ¿Metí las patas?


----------



## lexipaco

Creo que _sumercé_ es el sujeto de la oración.


----------



## Canela Mad

brasileña- said:


> Hola a todos
> ¿Sería imposible que en la película la personaje quiciera decir: mire como me ha dejado a su merced? La personaje estaba tan apasionado que su vida giraba en torno de su amada...
> ¿qué piensan? ¿Metí las patas?



Teniendo en cuenta el contexto (película colombiana), es una explicación muy rebuscada. "Sumercé", como ya ha dicho lexipaco, es una forma pronominal que remplaza a "usted" en determinados contextos, algunos rurales pero también urbanos.


----------



## brasileña-

Canela Mad said:


> Teniendo en cuenta el contexto (película colombiana), es una explicación muy rebuscada. "Sumercé", como ya ha dicho lexipaco, es una forma pronominal que remplaza a "usted" en determinados contextos, algunos rurales pero también urbanos.


 
Hola
Comprendo, creo que pensé en portugués.

Hasta luego


----------



## alioshaK

Wow, miren susmercedes todo lo que se ha escrito, y parece que no les queda claro lo que dijo Ludovic. En una buena parte de Colombia se usa todo el tiempo sumercé, en todos los lugares (correos electrónicos, facebook, conversaciones informales por medios escritos) se escribe sumercé. Decirle a alguien sumercé NO implica una posición jerárquica de los hablantes, se usa para tratos formales (a los padres, a las personas mayores) tanto como para tratos informales con los amigos o en la calle. Antiguamente (no sabría precisar cuánto, pero hace por ahí cincuenta años) se usaba exclusivamente como trato respetuoso, pero también entre personas con el mismo cargo o jerarqueía, es decir, entre iguales. Actualmente los bogotanos decimos para todo sumercé, unas veces en forma respetuosa, otras en forma cariñosa (como el caso de la escena de Bluff) y otras incluso en burla, todo depende del contexto y del tono:

Respetuosa: "Mami (madre), ¿sumercé me pudo hacer el favor que le pedí esta mañana?

Cariñosa: "Sumercé se ve muy lindo hoy, ala".

Burlona: "Pero sumercé si se la pasa de juerga en juerga, no?

Normalmente la burla tiende a imitar y caricaturizar un poco el tono y el acento de los campesinos de la región de la sabana cundiboyacense, que son las personas que más lo utilizan en su cotidiano y sin mayores implicaciones más allá de"usted". Espero que de veras no especulen más, NO es un trato de un inferior hacia alguien superior, NO es un trato para los viajeros y turistas (¿de dónde sacan eso?) y NO es una palabra en desuso. ¿Le queda alguna duda, sumercé?


----------

